# My Pirayas and Red



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

I was bored and couldn't sleep, so I thought I take some pictures of my Piranhas. Two of them are Piraya (I love them) and one is an awesome Red Belly Piranha that I had since dime size and grew up to be abnormal in looks but is very awesome in color and personality. Not shy at all!

Piraya - 7.6''
Piraya - 5 and 1/4''
Pygo Natt - 7.4''

































What you think!


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Great shots!!! Love the mouth wide open.

The fish in the background has very nice color.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Wow those are amazing shots, I wish mine came out that good when I get "bored" and take pics haha
At first glance I thought the lighter coloured stones were eggs!

Do your fish usually yawn like that and give you good opportunities for pictures?
And also how do you get such accurate measurements? I know my Caribes are big but I have no clue how to estimate, I suck at it. I definitely don't want to pull them out either.

Edit: One more thing..Enter the 1st pic for POTM


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

awesome shots!!

what kind of camera are you using and what settings do you have it on?

I wish I could get pictures like that... I have a cannon S5IS


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

simply awesome


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

VERY VERY NICE







Pic of the month


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

those are great looking fish... have you been getting tips from ak on catching the yawn shots? haha


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

WOW., every time one of my fish does that, i wish i had a camera, good work, POTM fo sho


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Nice yawn....Pics look great...


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

Hehe thanks. My camer actually sucks, it was given to me as a xmas present. Just a Casio Exilim 6.0 MP. I sold my Sony DSR-PD170 3-CCD Mini DVCAM Camcorder so my pictures really as far as focusing no macros. I have it on Auto shot, with a editing of the ISO at 400 and also the Focus to Macro.

My Piraya always does this, he's pretty awesome. I catch my Red sometimes but his mouth isn't really that big. They're actually really nice colored. All three of them have some speckle of gold on them









As far as measuring, I did it the old fashion way of putting them in the bucket when I did my 50% of my water change last sunday. Breaking out the ruler and there you go. My Piranhas don't seem to be bothered by it.

No tips for anyone, I've just couldn't sleep and thought I just watch my Pirayas and Red swim in their tank, it's sort of relaxing. And I just broke out the camera, and just took shots. Wish I could take pictures like AKSkirmish, his pictures are awesome. Wish I had a better camera also, but oh well, this will do for now.









Nothing is planned.

Here's a few more.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

LOL-
Them are better pics than I have ever managed-----

I would dream for acouple shots like them...

Especially them last two......What a wonderful subject as well...
I personally see someone being able to win a few POTM's with them shots...


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

IMO, taking those pics with a normal camera makes them even better.
but, it means i no longer have an excuse.
very nice pics man.


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks, I just got another shot just now.. lol








It's not a bad thing if he does it alot is it? Yawning to people means bored or exhausted. Just wondering, he's very active. Maybe he just likes to yawn.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

LS1FDRx7 said:


> Thanks, I just got another shot just now.. lol
> View attachment 165100
> 
> 
> *It's not a bad thing if he does it alot is it*? Yawning to people means bored or exhausted. Just wondering, he's very active. Maybe he just likes to yawn.


One certainly would not think so.....

Let me know when your ready to ship it my way...LOL


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

LOL!! I would never give him up! Can't wait til he grows larger so I can take some Huge Mouth shots!! Waiting for that day to come! That's what's awesome about him! He does it all the time!


----------



## 209 srt (Jan 4, 2008)

LS1FDRx7 said:


> LOL!! I would never give him up! Can't wait til he grows larger so I can take some Huge Mouth shots!! Waiting for that day to come! That's what's awesome about him! He does it all the time!


hahaha I guess Ill be at your house tomarrow to pick him up....nice pictures bro...


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

haha funny.


----------



## DR.CaPa Burro (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow









very very very nice


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

awesome pics! one of my reds yawns a lot too. too bad my camera sucks bigfoots dick.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Looks like that badboy has an interesting habit


----------



## ALESSANDRO (Jun 26, 2006)

These pics are very awesome...


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

Awesome pictures...








Love them all...


----------

